# First post: What type bike is this? Any tips



## lancesmth478 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi there, this is my first post and my first time restoring a bike. I got a bike from a local antique shop that was closing down, and wanted to restore it. It is a JC Higgins bike and on the bottom says "MOSR", "MOD 502-281" and "66356". 

Anyone know the bike model/name? Also what type of brakes should I put on this type of bike?

Thank you


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice base stripper J C Higgins.  Color flow braces.  Good bike!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 3, 2020)

Post war, Murray made bike sold at Sears. (Would be Elgin badged pre war). Probably early 50's base model/budget bike. I don't see signs of accessories like tank, carrier, fender light. Very cool, no frills bike that will clean up nicely. Rebuild the hubs with coaster brake in the rear. Good score, have fun and welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## lancesmth478 (Sep 3, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Post war, Murray made bike sold at Sears. (Would be Elgin badged pre war). Probably early 50's base model/budget bike. I don't see signs of accessories like tank, carrier, fender light. Very cool, no frills bike that will clean up nicely. Rebuild the hubs with coaster brake in the rear. Good score, have fun and welcome to the Cabe!



Thanks. Appreciate the brake tip


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 3, 2020)

You are welcome. Sorry I can't help more. I'm sure someone much smarter than myself will know exactly what year.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 3, 2020)

Serial seems to be a 1959 JC Higgins, built by Murray for Sears.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 3, 2020)

Could be a 1952-R, according to the other list that started with 1936-A.  By the late 1950’s Murray and Sears were more into offering middleweight space bikes, and the balloon tire models were relegated to the back pages of their catalogs or brochures.  Also, the seat post clamp looks like an older style.
The bike is somewhat more common with the basic model being produced for about 10 years, so no great harm in refurbishment.  One might also consider a mere clean up (rust), and polishing and wax.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm also thinking1952


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 4, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Could be a 1952-R, according to the other list that started with 1936-A.  By the late 1950’s Murray and Sears were more into offering middleweight space bikes, and the balloon tire models were relegated to the back pages of their catalogs or brochures.  Also, the seat post clamp looks like an older style.
> The bike is somewhat more common with the basic model being produced for about 10 years, so no great harm in refurbishment.  One might also consider a mere clean up (rust), and polishing and wax.




Going to agree on this.

Here is the same model in the Sears 1953 Catalog, lower left side.



Then looking back at the advertisement, I remembered I used to own the 1953 girls version of this bike.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 5, 2020)

Might wish to consider accessory & part upgrades, such as *tank*, etc. which become available from time to time; (not mine).








						1950’s Murray Mercury Balloon Tire /Tank Bicycle Vintage 26" Full size Rare !!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1950’s Murray Mercury Balloon Tire /Tank Bicycle Vintage 26" Full size Rare !! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice looking base model bike. Should clean up well. Good luck with your project.
Hammerhead


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 5, 2020)

Welcome lance , i have a tank for your jc higgins i if your interested call me 6618225733 Richard...


----------

